
Show HN: Stackkup – Auto-Tagging Bookmark Base - blader_johny
http://stackkup.com
======
notlukesky
Hello Jonathan, A security warning. The signup/login page lacks SSL (https).
All passwords will be sent in clear text and can be easily stolen.

~~~
blader_johny
Thanks for the headsup! I'm adding SSL and custom domain in the next few days.
Do stay tuned to updates!

------
blader_johny
Hi, I'm Jonathan. I built this tool out of frustration over existing bookmark
managers (e.g.built-in Chrome) that you have to manually organize by creating
folders. Auto-tagging is simple using the existing meta-data (title,
description, body text). Hope it can help those with 100+ tabs open right now
:)

------
leshokunin
Been thinking about auto tagging lately. How did you end up putting your
solution together? Do you find it reliable enough to not worry about it?

~~~
blader_johny
It's a process involving basic Natural Language Processing tools: stopword
removal and dictionaries. It works well for English most of the time (when the
link is an article) and Chinese not as accurate (Chinese is hard to segment
into useful words tbh).

What kind of links are you looking to auto-tag?

~~~
leshokunin
What would be a good way to reach you? I’d like to get in touch about your
tech!

~~~
blader_johny
hey @leshokunin, I'm reachable at jon.ma@stackkup.com! Glad to discuss how to
provide help for your task :D

